# CL16 Portsmouth Handicap 2021



## cz7gdm (Nov 3, 2021)

I have just taken over running the dinghy handicap racing for our club, and US Sailing have moved from DPN to the RYA run Portsmouth Yardstick. The DPN was 95.7 and I would expect this to translate to somewhere around 1155 with PY, but I haven't been able to confirm this. Anybody able to help?
Thanks. 
Graham


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

From what I've read PHRF is regional, it depends on your area of the country. However, there is a general conversion formula. PHRF = (Portsmouth - 55) * 6 . This will give you a ballpark estimate, NOT an actual number, as PHRF varies greatly.


----------



## cz7gdm (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for the response, but I was actually asking about the Portsmouth Yardstick rather than the Pacific Handicap. Appreciated anyway.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like some miscommunication here. PHRF stands for Performance Handicap Racing Fleet. JoCo seems to be suggesting that if you could find a listing for a CL16 in a PHRF region, you could calculate the Portsmouth Yardstick rating from it. It does not appear that anyone races a CL16 under a PHRF rating that is easy to find in Google,however. Google does show Portsmouth Yardstick ratings for the CL16 at 97, if that is any help.


----------

